# how to bug out with a toddler?



## justincase (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok I thought I would start a thread re a bug out with a SMALL child. I have seen MANY sites with how tos for babies and children, the age with a comprehension of what is going on around them. Now with that said I would like to maybe discuss how to bug out with a toddler. Like 1 to maybe 5. The strong wills the constant "nos" the naps etc. I just had a vision if you need to bug out on foot how do you accomplish this feat> A stroller will not work in the woods. I know me and hubby could not carry our toddler for any legnth of time due to her size ( she is the size of a five year old...no joke) I was thinking a plastic disc sled to slide across the forest floor, as her little legs would bot carry her far. BUT I know this would where her nerves thin after like 15 minutes before a melt down would occur and she would wanna go home to watch Dora. I would love to hear any ideas for buggin in and out with these little ones who have a mind of their own. I am not a new mom ( I also have a 20 year old) but I never had to think of THESE things with her. I just thought maybe this would be a good topic for parents who maybe have some thoughts to share ...thanks and look forward to this discussion


----------



## jllmm (Dec 29, 2011)

I have a Ergo baby carrier that is supposed be good for toddlers up to 40 lb's. They can be used in the front as well as on your back. We plan to use our Ergo with our 4 year old if we need to bug out. I also keep a few surprises in her bug out bag, like new coloring books and crayons, stickers, anything to keep her happy and occupied. She helped us pack her bug out bag and is excited to use it. I want her to think that it will be fun to bug out. i also packed some treats in it, suckers, gum, something that will be a treat that she rarely gets.
I hope my ideas and plans work, who knows?


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Mine are just a little older - 6 and almost 8 now. But I did plan for things when they were under the age of 5. Took my oldest on a trip to Alaska when she was 14 weeks old, and took my youngest to Jamacia when he was 8 weeks old and his sister was not quite three years old. Traveling with little ones in any situation can be a challenge. 

A sling or other soft carrier works wonders for toting really little ones. For toddlers a game cart/carrier can be easily modified to haul them as well as a bit of extra gear. Since they are designed specifically for hauling heavy loads in the woods they would probably be a better bet than a bicycle type trailer, but those could work in a pinch and are better than jogging strollers.

Another thing to do is take your daughter to the woods/wild areas and take short hikes. Helps to acclimate them to being out there so if you did have to bug out the sights and sounds wouldn't be so overwhelmingly strange to her. It also gets them used to walking on uneven ground.


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

My children have a large age gap too.Dd is the youngest, too big for a stroller and back pack,we take her for walks to get her use to hiking.It's a game where we hunt things so we may use a back pack.It's good exercise for us all and practice for her.My dad use to do the same thing with with me as a child.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

People do go backpacking with infants. But they don't go far, or fast.

I'm thinking a short term, short distance bug out might be possible... but I think a long term, long distance BO is a recipe for disaster. Realistically, anyone who's ever backpacked will tell you a week's worth of bare essentials is brutally heavy... with just essentials for enjoying the scenery. Adding in documents, guns, ammo, and extra tools/needful things??? Brutal and not fun. I've done some 90lb and better expedition travel, and did not enjoy it (I did it because it was my job). The average non backpacker isn't going to carry easily more than three days worth of food AND what in my opinion are necessities. If you've not done it already, it's even harder (backpacking).

I'm thinking if you have a baby, you're real limited.... unless imminent death is arriving, bugging in is what I'd do.... as I can see a lot of bad things happening to the baby, as in dying. If you do have to bug out, be in excellent shape (run up and down stadium stairs, with a pack on full of phone books... walk all day on weekends with a full pack [1/3rd body weight], if overweight, lose it, and get into a heavy cardiovascular workout routine)... have an expedition weight pack, with room for sleeping bag and tent in the bottom, spare clothes on top, and 'engineer' the top sack area to hold the infant... whether that be cutting hole for legs, with some velcro holders (like an Native American papoose?)

Seriously though... think it through... if bugging out means losing your kid, would you do it? I wouldn't, unless we both would die (for a certainty) if we stayed.

If you have a BOL, is it close enough to walk to? If not, is it possible to move closer? or, rather yet, actually live at your Bug IN Location? You can only carry so much weight... strollers or buggies or carts 'will' work, but are you going to be using the roads (death wish) or go cross country (cart maybe, not a stroller/buggy)


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

If you have a toddler, your most important prep is teaching your child to obey you. Teach the child that "no" means no and that when the child is told to stop what they are doing or told to be still that they must do it.

I think the odds of surviving a bug-out with a spoiled, disobedient, temper tantrum throwing child are not so good.


----------



## nostawmama (Dec 29, 2011)

I have 2 in the age range you are referring to- a 4 yo and 13 mo. DS (4) would be the least of my worries- definitely would be obedient especially in a tense situation. Can't even imagine what I would do about the 13 mo- DD is strong willed (stubborn), loud, upsets easily in tense situations and in general NOT a good traveling companion bug-out or not!

Woodsmok- she is not spoiled but at 13 months she is a disobedient, temper tantrum throwing child. It is just her age, testing boundries and asserting her personality on the world with very little experience with consequences because she is just learning them! 

The best option for me is to live AT my BOL. My second choice (WAY down the list) would be to use the beach style buggy (wagon with very large wheels) and restrain her with her car seat attached to the buggy. The additional weight would be a bit prohibitive I realize but there would be little else I could do to restrain her safely. Also knowing she was safely settled in the car seat would allow me to move swifter and with more confidence.


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

Wags said:


> Another thing to do is take your daughter to the woods/wild areas and take short hikes. Helps to acclimate them to being out there so if you did have to bug out the sights and sounds wouldn't be so overwhelmingly strange to her. It also gets them used to walking on uneven ground.


We have been doing this with our kids since they were around six months old each. Our oldest is three and he wants yo go "climb the mountain"(its really just a big hill) all the time at one of our hiking spots. He told me the other day he wanted to go back to the woods to find more feathers to make "bugs" again (I tie flies for fishing and he loves it, last year he found a feather while hiking and I made some flies out of it. He thought it was the greatest then we went fishing with them.)


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

When the 2 great-grandbabies started spending weekends here I bought a jogging stroller.It has 16" wheels and will go just about anywhere.It has a small bit of storage space and will carry quite a bit of weight.I saw a road traveler carrying his worldly goods in a twin jogging stroller and one would be handy even if no babies around.Could be adapted to haul just about anything.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

A pack goat can help carry a little one and some supplies through rougher terrain. Teach them as best you can to behave decently  Toddlers are toddlers and occasionally will make noise. I nurse my toddlers. It's a good way to provide food in an emergency and it quiets them down if they are hurt/tired ect.
We are practicing our hikes too, Our older sons are stronger than I am now and can carry a bit of weight pretty far.
A mae tei type carrier works for us to carry toddlers too. I've heard great things about the metal framed carriers though and would like one when we can get one.

I'd try to get your little gal outdoors and away from the Dora stuff more right now so that she won't be distraught if you had to leave it  

I wouldn't bug out either unless there was no choice. (We have a 1,3,4,6,8,10,12 &14yo. btw)


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

I have both a jogging stroller and a bike trailer for my 3 yr old. My jogging stroller will go through the woods just not with speed. So if I knew I had some time I would go that route. If I didn't have time I would bug in.


----------



## rainy5 (Oct 28, 2011)

Ok I have a four year old we are not planning on bugging out unless we really need to. I have plenty of alternatives for you if you would need to. Go on craigslist and look for a emmauljunga stroller. you want a ringo style. I know this is a pretty pram but they will work as great bug out stroller we have just bought an old one for 50.00 off craigslist. This will push through sand, dirt and mud and keep going and if you keep them well oiled the wheels are solid hard rubber. They will not flatten I would get a carrier also. The basket in the bottom has a very large metal storage area for baby stuff etc. that you can bungie on. you can take turns pushing it will go very fast if needed trust me my nephews climbed in my old one and road it down the boardwalk ramp. They were way to big about ten years old but it took it like a beast that this stroller is. The ringo has the biggest wheels came out in 1989. A rain cover baby sits high or forward or reverse. I had a brand new one that My 23 year old used I have all ages to. I have 23, 16, 14, 10 and 4. Look I have a bob stroller and a maclaren but I looked for this. These strollers will not work for bugging out. Don't pay 200. off ebay I paid 50. the fabric is a little faded who cares this is to bug out at last resort. I have spray paint to paint it camo if needed. As texas dirt digger said you bug out as last resort! Your child may be used as a snipers target remember that before you bug out. Buy one practice now with walks in the woods loading it up with bags etc getting your child used to it. we are. Bikes with kids carrier or tandem is also another alternative.ride the bike til you need to walk then dump it at last resort. Don't buy a buggy for the back that will not travel well. You will need to be off the beaten path. practice now to get in shape. A used camper or rv is safer. you can even gut the walls and put metal lining to help make it safer and insulation spray foam are very light and re wall it. Make sure you by a lite trailer if you do that. Even a storage trailer like u haul is a safe bug out then a tent from wind and water. Having it painted camo when you get to your destination or large camo covers. Good sleeping bags to keep baby warm. Tents as last resort. We have several plans. We have watched a few movies and told my son if it ever comes to that happening with us you will need to hide. Trust me this stroller goes through all terrians forward, backwards. pushing, pulling. Everything is solid metal. Having a child that is not tv dependant. Get her out to play more and with toys like brio, playmobile, games,blocks, dolls, etc. we are working on my son listening better. He is very independant. Go camping play hiding games. dress them in camo and play in the woods. Get an ikea play kids tent play camping in the house. Get walkie talkies. We play hide and seek and teach him to stay quiet. teach them a special word only you share to come out. Some of these things may save your childs life. little kids and old people don't keep their heat well you will need to remember that if you bug out in winter and they dehydrate in summer easily. stock up now on clearance thermals wool kids socks, snow bibs, boots, shoes etc. nest size up clothing. I have next winter done and working on the following summer. extra material. My four year old has watched outbreak. He has seen alot and he understands alot. My kids are scouts and my brother take them climbing, camping hunting. etc. All our kids have shot except my four year old. make everything a game that you can. what you can you explain this may happen it happened to grandmom and it may happen again it may not but I am being prepared to protect you. My kids are happy, healthy. We did more playing outdoors and we are healthier for it. My 14 and 16 year old gave up their xbox by choice for weeks just because they wanted to see if they missed it and they didn't. They had so much fun with the tent and walkie talkies and sleeping bags. My kids would rather go play in the woods than be inside. They must know their is play time in the woods and there may be a time for lifesaving though.My four year old loves to walk and run. He has been running since in the womb. His little legs can go.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

oth47 said:


> When the 2 great-grandbabies started spending weekends here I bought a jogging stroller.It has 16" wheels and will go just about anywhere.It has a small bit of storage space and will carry quite a bit of weight.I saw a road traveler carrying his worldly goods in a twin jogging stroller and one would be handy even if no babies around.Could be adapted to haul just about anything.


yes the jog stroller is wonderful...

don't take this the wrong way but in a "need-filled" situation 

I'd give some benedryl...to keep them quiet/sleepy...you can also get meds from docs for trip taking...trazadone(sp) type meds


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

mpillow you beat me to it! I was _just_ getting ready to post "benedryl every 4 hours".


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

If you are going to use meds to quiet a kid make sure before hand that it doesn't work in reverse and amp your kids up.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

true enough wags!!!
..benedryl will amp a busy child....but the trazadone class of drugs works well on hyper/anxious kiddos (I've seen it prescribed to MANY foster children afraid of going to bed at night)


----------



## rainy5 (Oct 28, 2011)

Be careful medicating your toddler. if you need to get your child to run or stand they may not be able to giving meds. As a solution for hushing a kid is dangerous and bad. It can work opposite. My husband has had overdoses. This should be a last resort. I have seen in the er the effects the problems from people using this as a solution.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

If it's a life or death situation when they need to be cooperative and quiet, I don't see a problem with giving a child the correct dosage of Benedryl. When we had to fly internationally with our toddler kids, we did that sometimes. It helped with the pressure in their ears and kept them calmer during the MANY hours they had to sit still and buckled in their seats. They weren't knocked out, just relaxed.

For the bug-out question, either one of those three wheeled jog strollers or a wagon. We had a wagon for our kids years ago when we'd go on hikes. We were limited to trails the wagon could handle and not cross country hiking, but we knew the kids would get tired and want to be carried and the wagon was a lifesaver.

From a survival standpoint, I'm so glad our kids are older now - the youngest is 9. Having them able to wear a backpack and walk for a couple of hours really relieves my mind. And no diapers or bottles, or babyfood. Plus they're all old enough to gather sticks and firewood, go dip a bucket of water, help set up a tent. The oldest ones can hunt and fish and are able to take a shift keeping watch at night.


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

There's a book called "Mouse is Mad " it a good book about tantrums and for sitting quiet and still. My dd and I now have a game in which we see which can be the stillest and quietest, a good book for toddlers to practice those skills. Find a book about being still and make a game about being still and quiet.Every child can learn to be still and quiet when it's a game.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

You can't make a toddler do anything and you can't give them orders. You have to do it with them and make a game out of it. They can learn a lot of skills playing games with their parent.

When my child was a toddler, he was on horse back with me at least 2 hours a day. He was great about it because his mother's attention was focused on him. I talked to him about the plants and wildlife. It doesn't work to expect a toddler to behave while he is being ignored.

I took him camping multiple times every year. We did things on hikes like be really still and quiet so we didn't scare the deer away and we could watch it. That's an important skill for a child. (incidentally, he grew up to be a heck of a hunter)

We did things like learn fire safety and he would help me collect sticks for the fire. Again, he was receiving a lot of attention and enjoyed every second of it.

I taught him to not move when I told him to freeze, explaining it might be because I saw a snake that he didn't see. So he learned to stop when I said stop and he didn't feel abused.

I would never let my child play that run away/ keep away game when he was called. If I called and he didn't come, I turned and walked away and left him. A couple of times of that and he scooted full speed to me when I called him. I see so many people that will run and chase their child, all laughing and making a game of it. That is dangerous if you need the child to come and be quiet in a dangerous situation. Heck it is bloody dangerous in every day normal around traffic.

if the child is a baby in arms, I suggest adding something for earache and teething to the BOB.


----------



## Chickensittin (Mar 26, 2012)

What would be included in a BOB for an infant? At the moment, there are no small children in my immediate family, but I have recently been considering prepping for the possibility.


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

Chickensittin said:


> What would be included in a BOB for an infant? At the moment, there are no small children in my immediate family, but I have recently been considering prepping for the possibility.


I'd pack a few diapers and shammy cloths and wool for dry bottoms. Not too many to take up room.Shammy cloths can be rung out and reuse in an emergency. Wool pulls the wetness away and the oils helps with rashes.Think pioneer women traveling west.It sounds nasty, but they scraped diapers in those days until they could wash them too so a car ice scraper might me handy too and plastic bags to keep it and used diapers in when not drying or reusing. A and D ointment. 


Not a bad idea for toddler is to have a couple of pairs of rubber pants or potty scotty kind because stress can cause them to have accidents and you don't need a puddle or a wet child.

A pacifier and clamp to keep it attached. A bottle even if you breast feed , God for bid but if the mother is separated there needs to be a way to feed the child.Fill The bottle with single packets of formula so it isn't taking up dead space. For bigger children a sippy cup or age appropriate cup filled with propel packets or powdered milk. Mine likes Chocolate Moo and propel.


----------



## justincase (Jul 16, 2011)

Great ideas form ALL. Kepp them coming. I DO plan on bugging in if at all possible. We live in farm country about 30 miles from a SMALL city and 15 mintutes to a very small town. But in a dire emergency I would like to have ideas for the bug out travel, in extremme conditions if danger that can not be avoidided or warded off comes our way. I like haveing plans A. B anc C . THis would be a very last resort, but like I said no other sites have at all covered this topic. We do not even have a bug out location plan yet, but we are planning and I thought I would get as much info as I could. I liek the idea of the cart and bike thing will look into both of those. ALOT OF GREAT INFO thhank you to all that responded I am enjoying this


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If you HAVE to bug out on foot, a pony (or two) would be worth it's weight in Gold


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> If you HAVE to bug out on foot, a pony (or two) would be worth it's weight in Gold


True which is why we just got a couple.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

oregon woodsmok said:


> If you have a toddler, your most important prep is teaching your child to obey you. Teach the child that "no" means no and that when the child is told to stop what they are doing or told to be still that they must do it.
> 
> I think the odds of surviving a bug-out with a spoiled, disobedient, temper tantrum throwing child are not so good.


I know this may be controversial. What do you do if you're someplace where you and yours have to be absolutely silent and there's a chance the youngest may cry? Is there something that can be used to not harm the child yet keep them quiet?


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

You need to teach your child to stop/freeze on command. It could save his/her life even in regular life situations let alone in a bug out. I'd also work on quiet/silence on command. Absolutely train your child to come on command. My mother had the policy that if she had to come after you, you got a spanking. I did the same with my kids and you never saw me chasing down a kid. By all means make a game of it but also make sure they understand it obeying is required. Its not mean to make a child obey. 

As far as tantrums go its usually possible to short circuit them if you pay close attention to the child you'll see when they're getting to the melt down point and be able to intervene before melt down occurs.

The absolute last thing I want to do is bug out and with a young child it would have to be the very very last choice.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

If an event happens while you are away from home (in town) a shopping cart will make a nice transporter in a pinch.

I ditto the jogger stroller idea. They push nice on hard terrain. I would also add a can or two of fix a flat.

BIGGEST consideration is water. If little ones get the runs from bad water they can get very very ill very very fast.

A special baby doll for comfort is worth it's weight in gold.

Don't underestimate the "power" of stress and a lack of structured naps. A cranky (and yes, annoying whiney toddler) will eventually "pass out' from exhaustion and take naps eventually. They will also adjust to less than ideal sleeping conditions at night. I have a VERY difficult toddler with some sleep difficulties and whenever we travel she adjusts within a day or two. 

Keep your thoughts as calm as possible. Even if you *think* you are *acting* calm they know better. You have to actually BE calm. The more stress and fear they feel the louder they will be, noise may be a bad thing.

If you are camped rather than walking let them run naked from the waist down. Unless it is cold they will be fine going bare and doing their business as they need to. Wiping down takes less resources than containing/disposing of. There are plenty of natural material to wipe down. When the bulk of it falls to the ground there is less time for it to be in contact with the skin and cause rashes. 

Train their tastes now. A picky eater will lose weight and condition faster than a kid who willingly eats veggies and other icky stuff. : )

Loose or adjustable (draw string) clothes in your bug out bag. How long will their clothes have to last...? (cuffs can be rolled up and waist bands can be rolled over to size down) 

A large sized lollipop for dire emergencies ONLY. You would be amazed how quiet a little, hungry, tired kid will be when you give them a sucker. If stealth is an issue a lollipop can buy you precious minutes. The stick helps if it is a younger babe so choking is less of a concern.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Darren said:


> I know this may be controversial. What do you do if you're someplace where you and yours have to be absolutely silent and there's a chance the youngest may cry? Is there something that can be used to not harm the child yet keep them quiet?



You can very firmly cover their mouth...until they start to cry and the mucous clogs up their nose and prevents nasal breathing. 

An *extreme* prep ONLY when imminent collapse is inevitable (as in, would be abuse in any other situation) would be to make covering their mouth a game so that they are not frightened by it when you need to use it. That would buy some time before their nose clogs up from crying/fear. If momma can smile and make the *incident* seem fun (even in the face of serious danger) it would help.

Reminds me of that episode in mash. 

At some point, depending on scenario, there will be some very hard and painful choices.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

I had to give DS Benadryl a few times when he was little and he was wired to the hilt from it. If your planning on using it in a BOB for this purpose you need to know ahead of time if your child has this reaction. I have given DS3 melatonin for long flights ect and it knocks him out cold in 20 minutes. It's natural and won't harm them. I keep some in my preps for emergencies. 
I have used my jogging stroller in the woods and if there is even a tiny path it works great. I do 3 mile walks in the woods with it all the time. I do also have a toddler seat on the back of my mountain bike because if given an option I would rather BO on a bike then on foot. You can go farther faster. My folks have electric bikes which we are thinking of buying. They go easily 10 miles before a recharge if you don't pedal at all, they can also be pedaled. I like them because they are even faster then you can pedal on regular bikes. We have a bike trailer for husbands bike and toddler seat on mine. That way we can carry several days worth of supplies along with sleeping bags, coats, water, what have you easily and farther then on foot.


----------



## rainy5 (Oct 28, 2011)

studies at chop show benedryl am kids up not help them sleep. It would also take time to kick in better to teach your kid by playing games. IMO.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Zipporah said:


> I'd pack a few diapers and shammy cloths and wool for dry bottoms. Not too many to take up room.Shammy cloths can be rung out and reuse in an emergency. Wool pulls the wetness away and the oils helps with rashes.Think pioneer women traveling west.It sounds nasty, but they scraped diapers in those days until they could wash them too so a car ice scraper might me handy too and plastic bags to keep it and used diapers in when not drying or reusing. A and D ointment.
> 
> 
> Not a bad idea for toddler is to have a couple of pairs of rubber pants or potty scotty kind because stress can cause them to have accidents and you don't need a puddle or a wet child.
> ...


Things I'd add to this- Flannel receiving blankets make great "flats"/diapers- easiest to handwash and fastest to dry. Can be tri-folded into a cover if you don't want to learn all the different folds. Shamwows are microfiber, I think, if so they can't go against a babies skin- microfiber is wayyyy to drying and would quickly (and severly) dry out the skin. 
Cloth diapers have come a long way in the last 20ish years, but for no electricity situations I'd be using receiving blankets and my covers for ease of use. Oh, covers are alot nicer than rubber pants now too...... You can even get them in camo :grin:


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

my own kids never amped on benedryl...but I have seen it in other kids! I also was giving tylenol w/ benedryl and I always gave a little less than recommended....I prefer a little less than too much....From personal experience I know that more benedryl/ cold meds can make you buzzed and leave you hungover....things like excedrin PM, Motrin PM say take 2...I take one and sleep like a baby...I take 2 and forget my name and feel groggy all the next day...
I have used melatonin with the trazadone on hyper kids as prescribed by doc. and the kids within 30min were resting soundly....and the mg can be adjusted to suit.....we started with melatonin....but it wasn't doing much for this kid with PTSD

Teaching kids is wonderful but kids grow tired and impatient....its just a fact of their development.....how sure of a sure thing do you need?


----------



## fishinshawn (Nov 8, 2010)

I think that with a toddler bugging in would be the right choice. If you can barricade yourself in with enough supplies to last 3-6 weeks, you will have outlived a great majority of the people. This may not be an option though if you live in the middle of the city. 

I teach my kids some pretty basic wilderness survival. I started out with being able to figure out directions, then very slowly into surviving in the woods. How to fish, make shelters, different animal tracks, even a basic snare trap. Most importantly though is being able to keep calm in an emergency. Being able to stay calm and think about your priorities is very important. Shelter, clean water, food, and security. You can survive quite awhile without eating, but a few days without water and your history.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

If our lives were at stake, we'd be SOOO dead, with our 20 month old & 3 yr old. Neither of them will keep quiet for more than 3 seconds. I think the only scenario that would get us to bug out would be a forest fire, since we live in a rural place.
I also like the flannel receiving blanket (diaper) idea, and have also used them. I took some velcro and used it like a belt to hold the diaper in place, making sure the velcro didn't touch baby skin. It worked very well & they line dry much faster than the expensive designer flannel diapers. I'd be SURE to take extra pacifiers for those who use them, also.


----------



## Zipporah (Jul 30, 2006)

Many have said don't bug out with kids here and I agree but think not every one will be sitting home when a disaster hits.We take our children with us when we go places and a disaster could hit.Look at Japan in the quake and then we have storms, civil unrest, rumors of wars, and needless other things that can go wrong. Not necessary will but can every day.We need to have BOB in our cars for children to get them home safe and to teach them to stay calm and obey us. Bugging out maybe a forced situation unless you never leave home and live in a bubble .


----------



## SkizzlePig (May 14, 2006)

So, I've been thinking on this. Toddlers are really a drain on resources and really provide no material value. They can't watch a perimeter, they can't dress a wound and forget them pulling a plow. Sheesh!

Okay, seriously now ... 

Toddlers are teachable ... no matter what the "new-age-let-your-kid-run-wild" crowd would have you believe. They're not 100%, but they are better than wild things. We taught our children with progressive punishment that was CONSISTENT. That's the key. You must be consistent.

Once our kids possessed the littlest hint of rational, cognitive processing, we began training them how they should act three years ahead of themselves. When they were 3, we'd train them based on how they should act when they're 6, 4 > 7, 5 > 8, etc.

Not to offer parenting tips, BUT this seems to be a parenting solution rather than a SHTF question.
1. Train them now how you want them to act in the future. Yes, it's training ...
2. Be CONSISTENT ... every time, without fail ... decide the rules and everyone follows them 
3. Understand that our youngsters feed off of our emotions more than they listen to our words. Be calm in stressful situations


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

My dh made me a wagon of sorts to pull behind my bicycle when our son was about 5. He could ride his small bike but couldn't ride it into town, road to busy and ride several miles. Dh used a 30 gallon heavy plastic drum. He cut out one side of it and mounted it on an axle, using two bike tires in the middle. It rested on bent pipe that was bent to go up to the seat height and bent again to attach to the rod just underneath the seat. It rolled smoothly along behind me and I also used it by pulling it by hand. A small beach lawn chair could set down in it, or lay blankets so child could lay in it. 
On a more primitive note, one could also put together a travois, pulled by human power, or if taking animals, a large dog, goat or pony could then pull it. Of course, a travois won't be the best choice if going through woods, shrubbery or plants to get hung up on.
Also, I agree with training your children to be quiet and obey is so important. 
Consistant training is going to be of great benefit to them when they are older.
Start now. 
jd


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Read last week, where Native American women would blow on their toddlers faces, when danger was present, to quieten them. Maybe someone with a toddler about could try this and report back?


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Native American babies were carried and tended to, either by their mother or someone else, nearly non-stop.

Children who get enough contact and attention aren't generally fussy. It's the ones where the parents wish the kid would stop bothering them who are loud and fussy.


----------



## tkrabec (Mar 12, 2003)

texican said:


> Read last week, where Native American women would blow on their toddlers faces, when danger was present, to quieten them. Maybe someone with a toddler about could try this and report back?


It kinda works. If they are in full on cry mode they just stop for a second & start right back up.


----------



## rainy5 (Oct 28, 2011)

works great for swallowing that medicine though. LOL!


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

rainy5 said:


> works great for swallowing that medicine though. LOL!


Indeed!!!!!


----------



## rhome (Aug 10, 2006)

Today,Sunday april 15 James Rawles' SurvivalBlog.com has a very good article on bugging out with toddlers.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

Makes me wonder how Native Americans traveled large distances with babies in tow, following buffalo herds, making for winter camps, new hunting grounds etc

But, of course, their women would go off into the woods by themselves when it was their time, squat on ground and come back with a healthy new baby. Women today require every advantage of modern science to do what women have been doing since the dawn of man.


----------

